# Gaara vs Deidara The Rematch



## RedChidori (Nov 5, 2014)

The rematch ensues .



VS



*THE REMATCH !!!!*


Location: Obito vs Mist Shinobi
State of Mind: IC, going for the kill
Starting Distance: *EDIT: 55 meters away*
Knowledge: Gaara knows about Deidara's Clay due to prior encounters, most notably C3. However, he is unaware of C4. Deidara knows about Gaara's sand due to prior encounters.
Restrictions: None
Additional Info: Deidara is alive with both his living and Edo feats alike, minus the infinite stamina and healing. He starts off on his Clay Owl. This is War Arc Gaara; however, Shukaku is not at his side. Both are at 100%.

Please provide a legitimate reason why either Shinobi wins, loses, or stalemates in this rematch.

*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! -RedChidori*


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 5, 2014)

> He starts off on his Clay Owl.


Does he ever start on the ground in your simulations?

Oh wait, we know how useless he is without his birds. Good call.

Gaara swallows him with gourd sand from this distance, Sai blitzed him from a similar distance.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 5, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Does he ever start on the ground in your simulations?
> 
> Oh wait, we know how useless he is without his birds. Good call.
> 
> Gaara swallows him with gourd sand from this distance, Sai blitzed him from a similar distance.



Distance increased .


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 6, 2014)

Gaara's lack of knowledge of C4 here is damning.

Deidara kills him again.

And I know it may be needless to remind all the rational people here because they are...well...rational...but don't listen to anything DaVizWiz has to say in regards to Deidara. Dei's not getting blitzed by Gaara no matter WHAT the distance is, so there's no need to modify the distance and no real consequence of doing so (as both combatants are long-range types with the ability to fly).


----------



## Kazekage94 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sai blitzed Deidara,  Gaara blitzes Deidara. 

By portrayal

C4 isn't an issue and Gaara will kill him long before that happens. Low difficulty


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Nov 6, 2014)

War arc Gaara would demolish Deidara with moderate difficulty.

 I mean seriously....


----------

